# Flying Birds of Prey Question



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello,

I'm struggling to find a definition for the flying of owls from person to person or post to post etc.

I have used numerous search engines and tried every single combination of related words that I can think of to find it but all I seem to have established is that Falconry is technically the definition of training falcons to take quarry and that it does not relate to owls.

I came across the word 'austringer' and the site said that it was the flying of owls from person to person so I thought, great, perfect! Then upon further research, numerous sites say that an austringer is the keeper of Goshawks.

I'm confused beyond belief, there has to be a name for the flying of an owl to and from fist, in order to train/exercise it.

Can anybody please help?

Thank you :blush:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

never really thought about it tbh, cant you just go with 'flying' or 'flying to the fist' :lol2:


----------



## Takora (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm a display falconer and get asked this question, strangely, a lot! I don't think there really is a term. Somebody who HUNTS with falcons is a falconer, somebody who HUNTS with hawks/eagles is an austringer, and I think its very important to mention hunting as somebody who flies a falcon or hawk and doesn't hunt is not considered a falconer/austringer in most circles. Since owls don't hunt with a 'falconer', are trained differently and aren't genetically close to the classic diurnal raptors anyway, I would consider somebody who flew an owl a very good example of an owl keeper  Hope this helps. Would be interesting to hear a word if anyone knows it.

ATB, Lon


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi,when i had my european i used to train from fist to fist,got him from a young age abd worked with him the same way as i do my HH's and redtails.
Started from the perch to the fist with small enticementd of chick legs and internals,from the perch to the fist and gradually moved away enticing and whistling wgilst tapping the glove. Most of the time he was ignorent,but he got the idea everytime he came he would get a treat so to speak.
And i then eventually jessed him up and tethered him down from one end of the yard to the other,until i gained his respect and knew he would come with just a tap of the glove.
This took me a while and a lot of patients and he would happily go to anyone at any distance or anyone with a tap of the glove but obviously it took me a long time over a year to gain his trust, i never took him on the wing but took him out and he seemed keen in rabbits but never hunted. I hope this helps just be patient and calm.


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

there is no actual name for someone who flies (and in small cases, hunts) owls. Flying them would simple be 'fist to fist' or if only one person 'flying from the fist' but none of this matters, its all about the training and with owls the bond. weight is also a key factor, of course.
Josh


----------

